# DAS6 Pro or Rotary



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Ok so just sold my Porter Cable which i have owned for around 3 years and used on many cars, figuring its time to move onto something a bit better especially for the harder paints. 

Not been on here for a while and came on looking at what machines are about now i was originally going to go for CYC SIM180 but also noticed the DAS Pro and not sure now seems like it gets similar results to rotary and is what im used

Anyone experienced both and prepared to share ?


----------



## Lovescars (Dec 17, 2010)

i have da and now stepping up to rotary. u have audi a4 and the da is hardly putting a dent in it


----------



## mojogoes (Apr 30, 2011)

I've just bought the Das6 pro and used it today for the first time on my wife's bmw 330d and i have to agree with Loverscars as it ""hardly putting a dent in it" and had to get my grinder out to finish the job off properly............the grinder was cheap and nearly burnt out lol.


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

just to throw a spanner in i did an M3 at the weekend and got very good correction with my DAS 6 Pro, granted it takes longer and its more effort than a rotary but harder paints can still be corrected with it (rotary would obviously be easier though) still sticking with my DA for now


----------



## mojogoes (Apr 30, 2011)

What kind of condition was your M3's paint work in..........uumm i had the pro on level 6 at one point with low pressure and saw that it wasn't rotating as i thought it should have been , infact i thought at one point that i may have got the standard machine untill i looked at the lable


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

have a look here mate, was quite badly swirled and a lot of holograms:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=216921

somethings doesn't sound right there mate as i would have to put a fair amount of pressure on mine at speed 6 to get it to nearly stop !

what sort of rotation were you getting (any less than 1-2 revolutions per second ?)


----------



## The Big Yin (Apr 8, 2006)

Well in the end i decided after reading reviews on here to get the CYC rotary guess time will tell if its the right move or not ! Turns out i had the DA for 5 years according to my previous orders on CYC :-o never realised and it never missed a beat in all that time


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

The CYC rotary is a cracking bit of kit mate good choice.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You have done the DA so move to the rotary...your a hardened vet now...:lol:


----------



## mojogoes (Apr 30, 2011)

calum001 said:


> have a look here mate, was quite badly swirled and a lot of holograms:
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=216921
> 
> somethings doesn't sound right there mate as i would have to put a fair amount of pressure on mine at speed 6 to get it to nearly stop !
> ...


Great work there calum001!!...........to be honest/fair Calum i think it was all about my technique being bad than anything wrong with the das6 pro and no there's no way i could get it to stop but you can stop it spinning if too much pressure is applied which is where i think i went wrong!!........i didn't give the machine a chance to do its work as i thought i could speed up the process by applying excessive pressure........my bad

P.S i'm a big guy and i guess what i redeem as low pressure is others high pressure.


----------



## wja96 (Jun 16, 2010)

mojogoes said:


> What kind of condition was your M3's paint work in..........uumm i had the pro on level 6 at one point with low pressure and saw that it wasn't rotating as i thought it should have been , infact i thought at one point that i may have got the standard machine untill i looked at the lable


There are 4 components in the polishing process;

The polishing machine
The pad
The compound or polish
The operator

A DAS-6 will correct ANY paint, just have to use it appropriately. With the right pad and polish. Certainly, a Chicago rotary will let you do a big area faster, but ultimately I like the security I get from knowing that if I make a mistake with the DAS-6 I'll do less damage than with a rotary.


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Moved to rotary few months back as my da hardly made a dent in the super hard Clearcoat on my muzzie.

Now am used to the rotary, use for most jobs and use da for finishing.

So much quicker too.
Except for 8" pad (rotary only), I use same pads on both
Small n med

P1000 GB Overcome 2.0.x


----------



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

IMHO the EP800 is so flexible I can use it for everything I need from a machine polisher. I have the ability to do as major correction as I'd ever want but by using a really soft pad on slowest speed I can apply a glaze or sealant in the same way as I would with a DA.

To me it wasn't worth having 2 machines when 1 is this flexible.


----------



## mojogoes (Apr 30, 2011)

Ninj said:


> IMHO the EP800 is so flexible I can use it for everything I need from a machine polisher. I have the ability to do as major correction as I'd ever want but by using a really soft pad on slowest speed I can apply a glaze or sealant in the same way as I would with a DA.
> 
> To me it wasn't worth having 2 machines when 1 is this flexible.


Now i've bought and used the ep800 in the little time i've used it i totally agree:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Both, one does one job and the other does the other job. Plus saves changing pads.


----------

